# Anybody stick anything this weekend?



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Come on...I need to see some pics!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Stuck an arrow in the water to measure the depth.


----------



## Texican89 (Oct 27, 2009)

Here ya go


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Shot at a hog as he passed the Ranger in a canoe.

We'll hit it in the morning...way too much rain this morning.

TH


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Killed a doe this am! 
Big one for Lavaca, 107lbs live weight


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Cool dolch, were you hunting in the rain?

TH


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Yeah, but I cheated and hunted in a Krivoman blind. Shot a mature doe. 
Made a marginal shot and had to give her some time.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Saw lots of rain and deer but no shots that i was comfortable taking.


If you never work hard you'll never get to play hard!!!!


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

Stuck this little 9pt in the rain 0750 Sat morning out in Crockett county


----------



## sferg (May 26, 2004)

I passed the hunt on Saturday all day due to the rain and Sunday AM due to the moon but hunted Sunday evening. Watched a 3 year old 8 point 14" wide for an hour, The 8 began postering and got all fluffed up ready to do battle when a junky 2 yo, 5 point come in to join him. About 7pm a couple of very young does showed up and the push was on. 5 more young does and 1 old doe came by but the bucks started running the as well. The rut in starting to heat up in Colorado Co. I want to see what else wanders in to smell the girls before I release the stick.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

devil1824 said:


> Stuck an arrow in the water to measure the depth.


lmao! nice!

the ranch was a lake, 25 hunters, all watching football on the tube in the lodge, was great.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> 25 hunters, all watching football on the tube in the lodge and drank all of our booze, was great.


Fixed it for ya!

TH


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Man oh man did it rain!! 6.5 inches east of Centerville. Finally saw some deer Sunday evening. Then tried to get a quick hunt in this morning... Worthless!! Dang moon was so full, could hunted all night!


----------



## dolch (Aug 19, 2005)

Sunday nothing was moving in the woods. 
Bucks are chasing in the fields, but the does aren't quite ready in Lavaca. Definitely looks like the rut is a little ahead of schedule for us this year. 

It makes me happy. maybe the bucks will get it out of there system before rifle season so a couple of them can make it another year. Then we might have something......


----------



## Miles2Fish (Dec 2, 2008)

Negative!


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Trouthunter said:


> Fixed it for ya!
> 
> TH


Actually, 10 cases of beer, gone. Lol

Sent from my mobile T&A viewer


----------



## pngndn (Jun 19, 2009)

I stuck a sow this morning with my crossbow. Complete pass through the lungs. She ran in some thick $&@$ and I couldn't find her.


----------



## BBYC (Sep 25, 2007)

Here's another picture of the 9pt I got Sat. I'm driving 7 hours back out there Fri to look for his dad.


----------



## profishman (Oct 12, 2005)

I got a doe Monday evening, out of Center, Tx.


----------



## Lance261 (Apr 30, 2007)

Like everyone else we got rained out Saturday and almost all of Sunday. Forced to take naps and drink a "wee bit". Monday morning - nothing, right before dark Monday evening, he walked out. The 2 blade rage did the rest. We found him 75 yards later piled up.


----------



## lx22f/c (Jun 19, 2009)

Nice, i have hunted leon county for the last 10 years and never see deer like that. Congrats


If you never work hard you'll never get to play hard!!!!


----------



## royboy42 (Apr 28, 2007)

That's a good buck, nice job! I stuck a hog on Sun eve, maybe 75lbs. Gonna hit it again for a few days as soon as this front blows in.


----------



## Bassman5119 (Feb 26, 2008)

Shot a coyote a couple days before opening bow day and couldn't get a bead on the second one in time. Second one came out 10 minutes after the first and stopped to smell the blood and followed the first one's tracks. BIL shot 1 hog and saw one spike that he couldn't get a responsible shot at. Nothing on trail cams all week. Our little corner of E. Tx. is still in hibernation. Come on cold fronts!!!


----------

